# Whaddya think?



## Perpetual White Belt (Oct 17, 2008)

While I'm not a Tai Chi practitioner, I was cruising some websites of Gungfu schools and I noticed many of them teach Tai Chi.  I also notice what seems to me as a new trend of some of the Tai Chi classes offering sashes.  What do you think of this trend?


----------



## ggg214 (Oct 17, 2008)

then, it's easy for practitioners to build confidence and interest in taiji boring training.
it's just ok.
i think the more important thing is what's the standard of each sashes


----------



## pete (Oct 17, 2008)

dont like it at all... 
1. feeds ego
2. using goal setting to motivate takes student out of present moment
3. emphasizes what's on the outside (external) rather than what is on the inside (internal)

pete.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 17, 2008)

Perpetual White Belt said:


> While I'm not a Tai Chi practitioner, I was cruising some websites of Gungfu schools and I noticed many of them teach Tai Chi. I also notice what seems to me as a new trend of some of the Tai Chi classes offering sashes. What do you think of this trend?


 
Well it is not traditional and I do not like the idea since the majority of CMA styles do not (traditionally/historically) have belt (sash) ranking systems and those Styles labeled internal (traditionally) have never had a ranking system based on Belts. Frankly the whole thing is for westerners and I think it is rather silly.

But to quote my taiji sifu after we had found out that one of the Taiji families now has belt ranks as a major part of the system these days What a bunch of idiots.

Im a bit more flexible on it then him but I dont have much use for it in CMA either.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm kinda' of a split mind myself on it.  I don't like it for many of the reasons listed, but I can also see where it would be beneficial to help attract students.  I could also see it as being nice for a student that perhaps would like to take Karate or TKD or even an exterenal CMA, but is uncomfortable doing so due to age or injury and would be more comfortable with TC training.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 17, 2008)

Perpetual White Belt said:


> I'm kinda' of a split mind myself on it. I don't like it for many of the reasons listed, but I can also see where it would be beneficial to help attract students. I could also see it as being nice for a student that perhaps would like to take Karate or TKD or even an exterenal CMA, but is uncomfortable doing so due to age or injury and would be more comfortable with TC training.


 
It is very common for gung fu schools to teach taiji as part of their curriculum, but the belts is definitely a newer development.  I'm not a big fan of it, but I'm not militantly opposed to it either, if it's done in a reasonable manner.

However I tend to run a bit against the general tide in that I'm kind of against anything that helps attract new students.


----------



## Nitedragon89 (Oct 17, 2008)

Id have to agree my 7 star praying mantis school has sashes but they mean nothing except for confidence for the younger kids.


----------



## mograph (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmm. I don't think it's in keeping with the philosophy of the art.

However, it might be interesting if sashes were offered up to a certain point, at which the student would be deemed to be _beyond_ sashes and could be allowed to practice without one. Sort of an awakening. 

If that makes sense.


----------



## grydth (Oct 28, 2008)

Perpetual White Belt said:


> While I'm not a Tai Chi practitioner, I was cruising some websites of Gungfu schools and I noticed many of them teach Tai Chi.  I also notice what seems to me as a new trend of some of the Tai Chi classes offering sashes.  What do you think of this trend?



As long as a place has qualified instructors for each, I think offering multiple arts to the public is a wonderful idea. These arrangements attract new business for the school and provide a "home" for arts that might not be able to sustain a dojo on their own.

Tradition has been to not use belts or sashes, but as I recall either East or Xue pointed out a site some time ago where the Yang family was introducing a nine level badge system. I don't need any of this stuff, but these organizations are gong to run their systems/schools any way they wish.


----------

